# pic request, falken 512 only! 215 45 17 on 9.5



## vdubbbgti (Sep 13, 2008)

did a search could find a exact photo of a 512, the reason why is i wanna ditch my toyo 215 45s on my 9.5s cause the stretch isnt much i know 512s look good stretch but i just need to make sure


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Google still works in 2012: 










The rears...


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

http://tyrestretch.com/


----------

